# Anyone have experience with the Sieg C4 lathe?



## Cedge (Nov 28, 2008)

My little C2 lathe has been a faithful and tolerant little machine.... especially while I was low down on the learning curve. It's accepted numerous modifications without complaint, so it's with some amount of guilt that I'm considering upgrading to something a bit more capable.

I've looked at several pieces of industrial grade american iron, but my need to preserve shop space and a lack of desire to do reconstructive surgery has all but ruled out going that route. I'm pretty much restricted to sticking with a relatively small bench top lathe.

I was in the Travers Tool show room recently and got to see the new C4 and the C6 lathes that Sieg has recently brought to market. I like the C6 but I'm very much hooked on the variable speed capability that I cut my teeth on with the little C2. The C4 has the variable speed, along with power cross feed and a lot of mass in the saddle construction and the bed. I've read the reviews at Minilathe.com and noted a couple of negatives, both of which I've determined can probably be overcome.

One negative is there is no tumbler in the change gear train to allow left hand threading. Not a biggie since I don't wind up doing any anyway. The other is the cross slide feed is dependent on the direction of chuck rotation. Since i often finish cut a facing from the center that could be an annoying loss. Luckily I'm not above fitting an independent power feed to the lead screw to solve this odd idiosyncrasy. 

My request is for those who own or have used this little lathe to give me a bit of feedback... pro and con .... based on the experience.

Steve


----------



## kf2qd (Nov 29, 2008)

No expreience - but the feed reverse sounds like something that could be modified without too much agony - 

Sounds like you have done modifications in the past.


----------



## jmshep (Nov 29, 2008)

I have had a C4 for a short time and it is a very capable machine for the size and price. Usual comments about finishing off and adjustment of Chinese machines still apply though.
The accuracy and finish of my work has certainly improved since I have had it -but then I was using one of he combined mill/drill/lathes before.

I like the variable speed and it is a boon to be able to adjust the speed to get the right cutting speed by eye and ear for a particular tool and material rather than from charts that I use now only as a starting point.

I have the optional DROs fitted and although it is true that they do not take account of backlash as their readings are from the feed rotation and not the actual movement of the slides, but as long as you only use them in one direction they are very helpful and certainly not useless as some suggest.

I have not made it work too hard yet but I have found the torque and speed range satisfactory so far.

Minus points - and I am sure there are more- is that one of the gib adjusting screws can get in the way when you fit the traveling steady and has to be removed. Also it is easy to engage the power cross feed instead of the traverse as the one lever does both, but that that could be just me and hopefully I will get better!

Not considered LH threads but have cut a few RH ones and the quick stop and reverse function make it easy as far as I am concerned.

All things considered such as price, size and application I think I made a good choice and found that I could get straight into making things on it rather than for it.

John S


----------



## Cedge (Nov 29, 2008)

John
Thanks for the feedback. I'm still leaning in the direction of a purchase as the skinny bits of available information are growing. I have the same dial DRO's on my little x2 and kept them on even after I installed the linear scales. They do let you sneak up on a cut in the .0001 range when you need it. I wondered if they would fit this machine when I was looking at it the other day. Nice to know that they will. I just might have to put the original dials back on the X2 before it goes up for sale.

I'll be transferring my independent power feed over to the new machine so that I can still have the variable speed travel I've come to like so well. Between the variable speed spindle and the variable feed on the longitudinal travel, it makes finding that sweet cutting spot even easier. Finish cuts are a thing of beauty when you hit the right combo. Being able to vary the cross feed can only improve the experience.

I'm hearing some very nice comments on the torque and speed range, along with the instant reversing feature. That has proven to be a very useful item on the Sx3 mill this new lathe purchase is meant to compliment. 

I think muscle memory will take over where the feed engagement lever is concerned. I'm just hoping my muscles learn quickly so I avoid any potentially embarrassing crashes...(grin).

Steve


----------



## jmshep (Nov 29, 2008)

Cedge

You may have a porblem transferring the DROs because the pitch of the leadscrews is different to the originals fitted on the C4.
The DRO conversion kit comes with 2 new leadscrews to match the resolution of the scales.


----------



## John S (Nov 29, 2008)

Steve,
The DRO's will work on any lathe provided you can get them to fit physically and they NEED a 20 tpi screw.
The encoder is based on this number.

I have a CNC version of the C4 lathe here, it's under development so I can't say a lot about it but I have had to play with the belt drive ratio's to improve things to where I like it.

I can't comment on the manual lathe having only seen then at the factory and had a quick play. I seriously think they could be a nice lathe given some further design work but again I'm not at liberty to say a lot more.
.


----------



## shred (Nov 29, 2008)

Is the C4 really $1500 here? That's pretty close to 10x22 plus VFD and 3-phase motor territory..


----------



## Cedge (Nov 29, 2008)

John
I believe the lead screws are 20TPI since the dials are marked out to .050 per revolution. I'll definitely need to confirm that. If I'm properly reading between the lines , I might just hold off for a bit and see what sort of things come down the pike in the near future.

Shred
 I can buy the lathe locally for $1279.00, plus sales taxes, without any shipping costs. I've checked out the 10x22 from Grizzly and as much as I'd like to own one, it won't easily fit the allotted space nor the 110 volt power limitations.

Steve


----------



## shred (Nov 30, 2008)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Shred
> I can buy the lathe locally for $1279.00, plus sales taxes, without any shipping costs. I've checked out the 10x22 from Grizzly and as much as I'd like to own one, it won't easily fit the allotted space nor the 110 volt power limitations.
> 
> Steve


Ah, I get that. I just managed to squeeze a bargain of a 12x36 into my shop the other day, but it took a whole lot of doing (and several promises to get rid of things) to make it. For some reason the 10x and 12x size lathes look a lot smaller on the internet than they do at home :-\


----------



## kvom (Nov 30, 2008)

Steve,

You know you want that Monarch! ;D


----------



## Cedge (Nov 30, 2008)

Kvom...
I made it to age 53 by knowing that my wants won't hurt me....LOL. My wife, however, wouldn't hesitate to hurt me if I give in to all of my "wants". 

That Monarch gave me a couple of sleepless nights until I determined it was a "want" and not a "need". That's why you finally got an opportunity to take a look at it...(evil grin). I so seem to remember another certain doe eyed old fellow lovingly stroking that old piece of classic iron too. 

Charlie tried to get me interested in her again, last time I was by there. I resisted it rather well. Cheap.... but I REALLY don't need 3600 pounds of potential money eating machinery sitting in my garage. 

I did manage to push the junk line back a bit today, gaining about another 4ft x 12ft feet of new floor space in the shop. More foot room but no real net gain in usable work surface. Gonna have to do some 3d modeling and see what might work better out there. I'm beginning to think "island" instead of the two small work tables.

Steve ;D


----------

